# Ridiculously slow to wake from sleep

## avieth

I've noticed that when I bring my laptop (Lenovo Ideapad Y430) back up from S3 sleep, it's effectively unresponsive for anywhere from 30 seconds to two minutes. Today I ran top in a terminal window, put the computer to sleep for 10 minutes, then brought it back up so that I could see top as the computer struggled to wake up. It seems X is the issue. It hogged between 40% and 100% for about a minute before settling and beginning to respond to my commands.

I put this thread in Kernel and Hardware because I suspect that this isn't a problem with Xorg, but with drivers. My laptop has an integrated Intel GMA:

```

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

```

I use the i915 driver included in the kernel. I don't use KMS because it screws up my brightness controls. 

I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on my problem. Is it even a problem or is this just something I must accept? Is there anything I can do to speed up my laptop's wake time?

----------

## audiodef

What kernel sources are you using?

----------

## avieth

vanilla-sources-2.6.34-rc1

----------

## audiodef

Try tuxonice (designed for laptops, and thus sleeping, hibernating, etc.), using a zen-sources seed from Pappy's Kernel Seeds (kernel-seeds.org), or heck, try zen-sources. Either way, I recommend Pappy's seeds for a cleaner, more efficient kernel. 

I know, it's not a direct answer, but I'm hoping my suggestion will clean things up a bit for you and possibly solve it.

----------

## avieth

I foolishly never bothered to look into tuxonice. I thought that all it did was add hibernation support, which I don't have a huge desire for. I'm going to try it out. Thanks.

----------

## avieth

With tuxonice, my computer is a lot more responsive after waking from sleep, but X is still acting up as usual. Perhaps it's because I'm using a compositing window manager.

EDIT: Nope, I disabled compositing and the same problem persists.

----------

## audiodef

Sounds like it's something in X then, although I don't know what. Maybe try a seed from Pappy's Kernel Seeds?

----------

## yngwin

I'm also unresponsive for the first two minutes after I'm woken up...   :Razz: 

----------

## avieth

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> I'm also unresponsive for the first two minutes after I'm woken up...  

 

Good point  :Smile:  But I have no sympathy for my machine.

If I get rid of KDE and stop running kdm, and then start x with fluxbox, or with twm, my wake times are much more reasonable (5 seconds) and X doesn't act up. Must be something to do with KDE.

----------

